# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.2.4 - added MSM8909 and MSM8916 support and more! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.4 is out!  *Released support for Qualcomm MSM8909 and MSM8916 CPUs, different USB loaders added.
Also added support via USB for Huawei SCL-L01, Lenovo A6000, LG H635
and support via eMMC for HTC One X PJ64100, OPPO U705T, Samsung GT-I9003, LG P930, LG E440.*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.4 Release Notes:*🐙 Released support for Qualcomm MSM8909 and MSM8916 CPUs. Different USB loaders added. Read/Write operations are supported.**🐙 Added support for the following models via USB:*  *Huawei SCL-L01* - added Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Lenovo A6000* - added Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG H635* - added Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:*  *HTC One X PJ64100* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *OPPO U705T* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung GT-I9003* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG P930* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG E440* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 New features and improvements in "Content Extractor":* added support of Full flashes (dumps), which don’t contain partitions insideimproved Search operation for media filesimproved Search operation for contacts and SMSimproved recognizing of User data partitions*🐙 Some GUI changes**🐙 All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

